# One Seed 2 Plants?



## Bricksquad2625 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm growing a Reserva Privada Purple Wreck in a 7 gallon smart pot, 100% organic soil with perlite, this container is approximately 60% soil and 40% perlite ( I undershot my soil, and ended up giving this girl more perlite). Growing under a 500w led light.


My plant is about 2 weeks from seed, and I checked on them before bed and noticed I now have 2 Purple Wrecks in one pot. My fiance, who is a biology teacher, said that it could be a "runner", she said that some plants such as strawberrys will asexual produce themselves via a root that comes to the surface, does anyone know if this is true of cannabis? Also, is there any advance techniques needed for 2 plants? a bigger pot or same pot? Or should I cut my losses and cut and clone the extra plant?


Thanks


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Mar 4, 2014)

Here is pics, sorry for the led light, didn't want to move them right before bed


----------



## putangluv (Mar 4, 2014)

no the second pic doesn't look like cannabis sprout


----------



## putangluv (Mar 4, 2014)

Must be some other seed that was in the soil that sprouted. I have never heard of two sprouts from one seed


----------



## Dogenzengi (Mar 4, 2014)

I had a pair from a single seed, I left them to grow together pulling them away from each other as they grew.
turned out one was male the other Female.

the other route would be to remove the soil or substrate and split them and grow them seperately.

mine grew fine together.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Mar 4, 2014)

If you check around the board I think a half dozen or more people have had a seed that contained two seedlings.


----------



## putangluv (Mar 4, 2014)

can you get some better pics for the second sprout


----------



## Dogenzengi (Mar 4, 2014)

Picture is a tray of seedlings, number three plant is top left corner you can see two plants coming from the same hole in the 3" rock wool cube.


----------



## jcdws602 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah they are more common than folks think.......I've had several now,sometimes the smaller one wont make it,but that second plant does not look like a cannabis seedling..........


----------



## BigL3371 (Mar 4, 2014)

check out my thread for this situation...I got two plants from one seed... Afghan Kush...i'm in week 5 of flowering the twins...the runt of the two outgrew the bigger one...but caught up due to me having to retop them during the second week because they would have outgrew my tent... check out the thread if interested...I have two
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/754125-got-2-seedlings-one-seed.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/753378-wos-afghan-kush-royal-queen.html#post9846858


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Mar 5, 2014)

I will keep anyone up to date if they want, but there is no other way it is another plant, regardless of looks, I only planted (1) germ cannabis seed, so it can't be another type of plant. I will do more research for the "runner" theory, but there is science behind that.


----------



## putangluv (Mar 5, 2014)

Bricksquad2625 said:


> I will keep anyone up to date if they want, but there is no other way it is another plant, regardless of looks, I only planted (1) germ cannabis seed, so it can't be another type of plant. I will do more research for the "runner" theory, but there is science behind that.


you dont have to plant more than one seed, sometimes little sprouts start growing form the soil itself...


----------



## jcdws602 (Mar 5, 2014)

Exactly,I have bought soil and had non cannabis seedlings pop up.......and when I mix my own soil sometimes seeds from other plants get blown in my container.......cannabis do not produce runners (stolon) like strawberries.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've seen twin seeds before. Not personally, but on this forum many many times.
Typically though, that's 2 plants sprouting from the same seed, not 2 separate plants. Odds are man, you got a stray seed in your soil, who knows it's linage, but if it IS cannabis, and your CERTAIN IT'S CANNABIS, then keep it.
Otherwise, pull it.


----------



## OrganicPanda (Dec 9, 2020)

I just had the same thing happen if op is still active please let me know what your results are


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 9, 2020)

thats a long shot, hasn't logged since 2015


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 13, 2020)

I can answer this.

Let me start with this.
100% female plants from "feminized" seeds is not true! About every 3K seeds or so. You get a Male plant!

Now the ratio for "twins" from 1 seed? Is less then half that of the above, at about 1 in every 1200 seeds.

As far as results go? It has been my experience that one plant will be healthy and vigorous. One will be slower and somewhat weaker.
this can be managed if you can separate the two, and give great love to the "runt". It will recover and should run fine - AWAY from it's twin. 

Ok case closed, and old as hell thread? Definitively answered!


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 6, 2021)

I've had twins before. It was a Mr Nice pack of Critical Skunk and I was able to separate them ever so delicately at the taproot and put them in separate jiffy pucks. There was no appearance of either of the two being a runt and they grew out nearly identically.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2021)

Dr. Who said:


> I can answer this.
> 
> Let me start with this.
> 100% female plants from "feminized" seeds is not true! About every 3K seeds or so. You get a Male plant!
> ...


I think you're spot on.

I've had the two sprouts from one seed thing happen 3 or 4 times over the years. Most recently this spring a Bangi Haze had two sprouts from one seed. 

That plant was given to a friend who has it in the ground already. It had the typical larger plant and mini me thing going as you described. I asked him not to kill the mini me portion so we'll see how it does outside.

I'm wondering if it's pollinated if the offspring would have a higher probability of the trait resurfacing ?


----------

